# Ha Seung-Jin will sign later today



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I wrote John Nash earlier this week with an idea. And I got a reply today from Mr. Nash himself :



> Thanks for your suggestion but Detroit's front office has no interest
> in trading Darko at this time. We intend to sign our own 19 year old
> center Seung Jin Ha later today.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Dang!,If this is true, this is the first time I have ever seen a signing broken this way.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

That's pretty cool that he responded to you. 

What address do you email him at? and how often does he respond?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

[email protected]

This is my 1st time writing him, so I don't know how frequent he responds to fan email. 

In this email I just asked if Detroit had any plans on considering using Darko as trade bait. But I never expected him to "break" the signing of Ha to me. No other media outlets knows about this yet.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

This is almost as small a signing as there could be when the signee is over 7 feet. That said, it still seems *very* surprising to me that Nash would "leak" this himself this way, especially if he's not certain it's going to happen.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

*It's official*

Just put up on the official Blazer website:

Link 



> The Portland Trail Blazers have signed Center Ha Seung-Jin.
> The 7-foot-3, 305-pound rookie was selected by the Trail Blazers in the second round (46th pick overall) of the 2004 NBA Draft. Ha had been playing with the Portland Reign of the American Basketball Association.
> “We are pleased that Seung-Jin has played effectively in the ABA,” said Trail Blazers General Manager John Nash. “And we feel that he would benefit from working with our coaches on a daily basis.”
> An early entry candidate for the 2004 NBA Draft, Ha is the first Korean to play in the NBA. He did not play competitive basketball during the 2003-04 season as he moved to Los Angeles to work out in preparation for the draft. The 19-year-old played for Yonsei University and Samil Commercial School in 2002-03 (in Korea, students graduate from high school in February).


 Broken to you 1st by QRICH


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice work, QRICH! :reporter: :greatjob:


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd like to know how much spam and mindless drivel Nash has to sift though on that email account daily. I'm sure every fan writes to him about "the perfect trade" or "you are a moron!".


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice one QRICH. I've written Nash as well and heard back from him. Now on to my tidbit.

This is an EXTREMELY odd signing. I have never been more conVINCEd, no pun intended, that a trade will happen within days.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

so whats what the roster spot was for..and not the mythical trade that everyone thought was going to happen..


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chris_in_pdx</b>!
> I'd like to know how much spam and mindless drivel Nash has to sift though on that email account daily. I'm sure every fan writes to him about "the perfect trade" or "you are a moron!".


you trying to suggest this board is responsible for 95% of his emails?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

> This is an EXTREMELY odd signing. I have never been more conVINCEd, no pun intended, that a trade will happen within days.


How so? It does not seem weird to me.



How do you think that this will affect the team? Will Ha be able to get 5 minutes a game by the end of the season? So many questions and all of them small.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> This is an EXTREMELY odd signing. I have never been more conVINCEd, no pun intended, that a trade will happen within days.


the only thing it "convinces" me of, is Stepania being traded. As I dont think Ha can be traded now.

IIRC, Ha can't be traded for 90 days anyway. (From Larry ****'s FAQ).



> A newly signed player can not be traded (sic) *For three months or until December 15th of that season (whichever is later) after signing a contract as a free agent or draft rookie. *


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Yippee. Much ado about absolutely nothing. I sincerely hope Nash didn't spend more than five minutes on this transaction. Ha may be the worst center in the NBA.

-Pop


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Ha may be the worst center in the NBA.
> 
> -Pop


I think I'll wait until I've actually seen him PLAY before I make statements like that. What do you know that nobody else does? Oh yeah...nothing.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> I think I'll wait until I've actually seen him PLAY before I make statements like that. What do you know that nobody else does? Oh yeah...nothing.


:yes:

I just ignore Pop most of the time.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I said he MAY be the worst center in the NBA. Nothing false about that. Listen - if you guys are right and Ha comes in right away and averages 20 points and 10 rebounds, I'll be the first to admit how wrong I was.

Other than that, this is a pointless move.

-Pop


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> I said he MAY be the worst center in the NBA. Nothing false about that. Listen - if you guys are right and Ha comes in right away and averages 20 points and 10 rebounds, I'll be the first to admit how wrong I was.
> 
> Other than that, this is a pointless move.
> ...


Why is it pointless? He's a project and the coaching staff wants to work with him more.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> I said he MAY be the worst center in the NBA. Nothing false about that. Listen - if you guys are right and Ha comes in right away and averages 20 points and 10 rebounds, I'll be the first to admit how wrong I was.
> 
> Other than that, this is a pointless move.
> ...


wow, way to set the bar at a realistic level. Because god knows everyone who's the slightest bit excited about Ha is expecting him to come in and average 20 points and 10 boards right off the bat.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> I said he MAY be the worst center in the NBA. Nothing false about that. Listen - if you guys are right and Ha comes in right away and averages 20 points and 10 rebounds, I'll be the first to admit how wrong I was.
> 
> Other than that, this is a pointless move.
> ...




Thinking Ha will avaerage anywhere near 20 points and 10 rebounds is the stupidest thing I've seen in a while. I think you know good and well that he won't average more than 1 point and 1 rebound or so a game.........His 10 blocks a game though will be more than worth the trade off


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> wow, way to set the bar at a realistic level. Because god knows everyone who's the slightest bit excited about Ha is expecting him to come in and average 20 points and 10 boards right off the bat.


At LEAST 20 and 10. 

Remember...anything less than 20 and 10 as a 19 year old rookie makes this is a pointless move.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I can't possibly imagine that Ha is even close to being NBA ready from what I've seen of him (although, I only went to one Reign game.)

This just seems like a really strange move to me. I'm not sure what Nash is thinking here.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

I think the appeal of "first korean player ever" is the primary motivating factor here


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

QRICH is the coolest fan ever.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> I said he MAY be the worst center in the NBA. Nothing false about that. Listen - if you guys are right and Ha comes in right away and averages 20 points and 10 rebounds, I'll be the first to admit how wrong I was.
> 
> Other than that, this is a pointless move.
> ...


Jeez, did Santa just leave you a lump of coal or something, my carbonated friend? I think Nash was very explicit as to why the Blazers signed Ha. They like the potential he's shown so far and believe he'll progress quicker working out on a daily basis with the Blazers' coaching staff. Nobody has said anything about him playing for the Blazers this season.

Get a pair of tweezers and remove the bug from your butt.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> I can't possibly imagine that Ha is even close to being NBA ready from what I've seen of him (although, I only went to one Reign game.)
> 
> This just seems like a really strange move to me. I'm not sure what Nash is thinking here.


Good to know that someone else here has a realistic view of this transaction. Waste of a roster spot if you ask me. Geno Carlisle had more of an impact with this team than Ha ever will.

Mark my words: Ha will *NEVER* amount to squat in this league. It was a horrible draft pick (we should have taken a shooter) in June, and I'll think the same thing in 10 years. I mean, honestly, I don't know why anyone is excited about the guy. We've cut guys during the summer over the last five years that were 10x better than Ha will ever be.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> Good to know that someone else here has a realistic view of this transaction. Waste of a roster spot if you ask me. Geno Carlisle had more of an impact with this team than Ha ever will.
> ...


boy, you should send your resume to the blazers. because apparently you know more than their own scouts do.

who's this mythical shooter they should've taken? Because he surely doesn't seem to be playing..


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> boy, you should send your resume to the blazers. because apparently you know more than their own scouts do.
> ...


Name me a decent NBA center right now that was taken late in the draft. I'm just playing the averages and suggesting that maybe our scouts didn't know more than the other teams in this league who passed on Ha. It just doesn't make sense to me.

I thought it made much more sense to draft a guy who can shoot the ball, which is what we really needed. Here's a list of guys who shot around 40% from behind the arc in college who were still available when we selected Ha:

Ricky Minard, 6-4 SG
Christian Drejer, 6-9 SG
Romain Sato, 6-3 SG
Matt Freije, 6-9 SF
Rickey Paulding, 6-4 SG

This is just a really questionable move, in my opinion.

-Pop


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Well I can say that Nash did respond to one of my trade ideas last year..

he was very poilte about it too


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> Name me a decent NBA center right now that was taken late in the draft.


I can name you some C's who weren't drafted. Brad Miller and Ben Wallace. Or ones that weren't high draft picks. Peja Drobjniak (sp). DeClerq (hey, he ain't that bad). Jarron Collins.

I can also name you a lot of C's who were taken in the first round, who' have been busts, including 2 on our team. So a "bust" in the 2nd round isn't really a big deal.

Things are different now. Sometimes they can grab a "gem" in the 2nd round. Or they can grab another guy who might be a good shooter. Considering they drafted 2 shooters (per-say) in the 1st round, and expected to get one as a FA, they decided to gamble a bit with a big guy.



> I'm just playing the averages and suggesting that maybe our scouts didn't know more than the other teams in this league who passed on Ha. It just doesn't make sense to me.


other teams have passed on a lot of players. Like the teams that passed on Zach Randolph or Carlos Boozer (2nd round) Or Michael Redd (2nd round), or AK47 (23 other teams passed him). Or Rashard Lewis (2nd round). Or Cuttino Mobley (2nd rounder). Or Ronald Murray (2nd rounder). Or Tony Parker (28th pick). Or Mehmet Okur (2nd rounder). Or Moochie Norris (2nd rounder)..

apparently the scouts of those teams didn't know something other teams did. 

I guess we shouldn't have taken Nedzad either.


> I thought it made much more sense to draft a guy who can shoot the ball, which is what we really needed. Here's a list of guys who shot around 40% from behind the arc in college who were still available when we selected Ha:
> 
> Ricky Minard, 6-4 SG
> Christian Drejer, 6-9 SG
> ...


Of those listed, only 1 has actually seen minutes, and barely any at that...on the *worst* team in the league.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

The debate of this thread is whether signing him made any sense. He has certainly not done much in a horrid basketball league playing against mediocre competition. There are many other guys out there who I think would make more sense for this team. This is an extremely puzzling move, if you ask me.

And I think the fact that some of us are actually excited about this move is a scary thing. Fans of a bad team grasping at straws for anything that might help. Ugh.

Only thing is, this fan can think of many other things that could help more than wasting a roster spot on Ha.

-Pop


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> Good to know that someone else here has a realistic view of this transaction. Waste of a roster spot if you ask me. Geno Carlisle had more of an impact with this team than Ha ever will.
> ...


I don't know if I would go quite that far...

As far as I know, Ha may someday become a halfway decent player. I'm just not sure why Nash chose now, of all times, to sign him.

From what I saw in the Reign game, Ha has decent footwork. He just plays a bit out of control. He did look lost out there at times, which doesn't give me high hopes, considering the competition he was playing against.

That said, he's only 19, and he has nowhere to go but up.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> The debate of this thread is whether signing him made any sense. He has certainly not done much in a horrid basketball league playing against mediocre competition. There are many other guys out there who I think would make more sense for this team. This is an extremely puzzling move, if you ask me.


maybe they figure that since Stepania is a waste of a roster spot (he ain't exactly getting any better) they might as well waste the spot with someone who actually might get better?

Or maybe they figured that since he was our own draft pick, they might as well sign him for cheap, instead of over paying a guy who no one else wants?



> And I think the fact that some of us are actually excited about this move is a scary thing. Fans of a bad team grasping at straws for anything that might help. Ugh.


I think you're projecting what you want to ***** about here. No one here is getting "excited" about this move. Someone mentioned that Nash had "broken" the news to them, and they "broke" the news on here. No ones thinking he'll be the savior.

People are just interested in the fact they've decided to bring him in now.



> Only thing is, this fan can think of many other things that could help more than wasting a roster spot on Ha.
> 
> -Pop


like what? I always hear people ***** about team moves, but never provide players who they could actually get that are worth ****, or trades that are in the least bit realistic.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if I would go quite that far...
> ...


I still don't think he'll amount to much in this league, but I won't begrudge the organization for sticking with him. I just question why you cut a guy who played decently at the shooting guard position, let the roster spot sit open for two weeks, and then sign a guy in the frontcourt (which we are already loaded at) who obviously isn't going to help you this year.

The timing, as HTTY said, seems really strange. We're fighting for a playoff spot (we currently sit in the 8th seed and only 3.5 games out of the 4th seed). Why choose now to waste a roster spot on a project who won't see any meaningful PT this year? We should have at least looked for a shooter from the CBA or somewhere. Just seems odd to me is all. Ha wasn't going anywhere. What's wrong with letting him get more time in the ABA, working with him in the offseason when we can expand the roster, and then determining whether he's worth a roster spot next season?

Strange.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> The timing, as HTTY said, seems really strange. We're fighting for a playoff spot (we currently sit in the 8th seed and only 3.5 games out of the 4th seed). Why choose now to waste a roster spot on a project who won't see any meaningful PT this year? We should have at least looked for a shooter from the CBA or somewhere. Just seems odd to me is all. Ha wasn't going anywhere. What's wrong with letting him get more time in the ABA, working with him in the offseason when we can expand the roster, and then determining whether he's worth a roster spot next season?
> 
> ...


because maybe gino carlisle really sucked?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I don't get the negativity regarding this signing? Why? B\c he is taking Geno Carlisle spot? OR the stellar Vladimir Stepania? What is your issue here?

Do you really think that there is a player that POR could pick up off the street that is going to make a huge difference? I thought Richie Frahm was that FA pickup as designated shooter for POR? 

I don't.

This is a ho-hum signing, I don't see why anyone should get too excited one way or the other.

and BTW, if you really think POR should sign some FA out there, and that said FA is going to make some big difference, that is still possible. I don't think Stepania is assured of lasting the season w\o getting cut either.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> This is a ho-hum signing, I don't see why anyone should get too excited one way or the other.


I couldn't have said it any better my self.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I just had another thought.

Perhaps the Blazers are getting ready to trade Joel along with someone else, and they needed another back up center.

Maybe Theo is getting traded and Nash feels that Joel will be fine starting (I sure hope not.)


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you're projecting what you want to ***** about here.
> ...


Please refrain from vulgarity or masking vulgarity with asterisks or other characters

  

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

re-reading the thread, I think the only one who had an over dramatic response to the signing (either positive or negative) was SodaPop...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> Please refrain from vulgarity or masking vulgarity with asterisks or other characters
> ...


do you not understand what masked swearing is?

seriously?

Spell out a swear word, and what happens...it's covered up by *'s.

What they mean is don't go like this.


sh*t.

why do people keep thinking that they can show that I'm violating something when I'm not?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> Please refrain from vulgarity or masking vulgarity with asterisks or other characters
> ...


Actually, I believe that is referring to using only one asterisk to beat the censor, like if "crap" were a profane word, if I typed "cr*p" instead.

So you can type **** for ****, and it's no problem.

Yeah! What now?

(I gotta stop saying that...)


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> re-reading the thread, I think the only one who had an over dramatic response to the signing (either positive or negative) was SodaPop...


Ha is the greatest center ever!! Ha will make Shaq and Yao look like little boys when he plays with them! We're sure to win the NBA championship for the next ten years straight now that we have Ha!!

I just wanted to even it up a little bit.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Perhaps the Blazers are getting ready to trade Joel along with someone else, and they needed another back up center.


Nah. You could imagine them trading NVE or Damon and saying, well, Telfair can be the backup PG. But using a 19-year-old completely untested, just signed, project as the backup at center? Nah.

barfo


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> In addition, the masking of vulgarities by using an asterisk, exclamation point, spaces, or some other form of punctation *in place of one or more letters in a vulgar term* is unacceptable.


Apparently, I'm misunderstanding how **** is any different than cr*p, according the the rule above. "Cr*p" is using an asterisk in place of one letter in a vulgar term. "****" is using more than one asterisk in place of more than one letter in a term.

Personally, I could care less about whether hap violates the rule or not. I just think that if you are going to enforce the rule, you should probably abide by it as well.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> Nah. You could imagine them trading NVE or Damon and saying, well, Telfair can be the backup PG. But using a 19-year-old completely untested, just signed, project as the backup at center? Nah.
> 
> barfo


hah! classic Barf....oh wait. you weren't being funny.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> Apparently, I'm misunderstanding how **** is any different than cr*p, according the the rule above. "Cr*p" is using an asterisk in place of one letter in a vulgar term. "****" is using more than one asterisk in place of more than one letter in a term.
> ...


I guess you didn't get the memo. I was abiding by the masked swearing rule.

I'll explain the rule.

You can't spell out swear words. You can't alter letters in them. You can't re-arrange letters in them. You can't come up with alternative words to say them (because we mods aren't stupid). 

Just spell them out and the boards censoring program takes over. Thats why it's there. So people can type the words as they are, and they get censored out.

Again, me going "he's a worthless piece of ****" is not, infact, a violation of the masked swearing rule. In actuality, it's exactly what you're supposed to do (outside of the fact people frown upon people who swear often as a general rule).

It's a rather simple rule to understand.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't get the memo. I was abiding by the masked swearing rule.
> ...


Well, **** it then. I guess I was mother****ing wrong.

- ****ing Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, **** it then. I guess I was mother****ing wrong.
> ...


in a nutshell, yes you were.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

**** ******* ****er ********** Ha ****ty ****ter **** carrots **** **** ****mother *** Nash.

barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> hah! classic Barf....oh wait. you weren't being funny.




barfo


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Another not-meant-to-be-funny post:

Kudos to QRICH for breaking this story!

It's always great that news shows up here as soon as it is announced anywhere, but this is the first time I can remember that we got a real scoop!

barfo


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

In case you've forgotten the Oregonian article on this kid from a couple of weeks ago, here's a link:

Link 

It seems as though he's impressed a lot of people so far. He's young, raw, soft, and has a ton to learn, but he's got some skills and he's got an impressive frame. He's well worth a slot on the IR, IMO. If he turns out in a couple of years, it's money well spent. If he doesn't, he's not going to cost the Blazers much.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> It seems as though he's impressed a lot of people so far. He's young, raw, soft, and has a ton to learn, but he's got some skills and he's got an impressive frame. He's well worth a slot on the IR, IMO.


That's right, I guess he'll be developing a injury shortly, and Frahm will be activated. I'm going to put my bet on a strained left hamstring for Ha.

barfo


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Bellevue forward Chris Baert, who at 6-9 was giving up seven inches to his adversary, blocked a close-range shot by Ha and later dunked on him. Ha appeared to tire easily, sometimes lagging behind the action. He picked up his third foul late in the second quarter by awkwardly running into a player who had driven the lane.


:laugh: 

The best possible thing to have happen would be for Ha to prove me humiliatingly wrong. But right now, I don't see any reason to think he's an upgrade over Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje. (Yes, I realize he's not on our roster anymore. But he's still the best comparison of a big stiff on our roster that just wasted a roster spot.)

-Pop


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*I look at a few different things here.*

1) First of all its not like Stepania, or whoever sits on the end of the bench is not going to get a lot of playing time. By moving Ha there, we can develope a young player rather then have a player there that will not and has no motivation to improve. 

2) By recognizing he is ready to be signed, what Nash is saying is that Ha needs higher level competition in practice in order to improve his game. He is not saying he is going to be a 20 and 10 guy, but if we are lucky, he could end up about the quality of George Muresan or so. George was an excellent project center who had a few productive years in the league. 

3) Gino Carslisle was definitly not the player we needed. If you watched him play, every time he got the ball all he did was drive into traffic and throw up some crap. Not what we needed.

4) Maybe Stepanias practice habits were the reason this was done... sometimes the level of play your players bring to the game is a little bit dependant on how hard they are pressed in practice. If Stepania was not pushing them, then perhaps it is just best he moved.

As for obtaining shooters, while I am sure now they would have loved to have got a shooter late in the draft, but I think Nash was hoping to sign a free agent, and was snubbed. So he had planned to fill holes with free agency, but got left holding nothing.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Your life will no doubt be the richer for knowing that *John* has an opinion about Ha:



> You got that right. Because he is Asian then he is automatically sux.
> 
> But I am an Asian as well, I am just against my own race. So no racist you can call me.
> 
> ...


Link

barfo


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I don't see any reason to think he's an upgrade over Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje. (Yes, I realize he's not on our roster anymore. But he's still the best comparison of a big stiff on our roster that just wasted a roster spot.)


You mean he might hold the position that Stepania currently holds as "big stiff"?

Except of course he is bigger, and only 19yrs old. Again, I fail to see the outrage here Sodaman.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think Ha will be fine. He is 7'3" or maybe even 7'4", fairly agile and has soft hands and a good shooting touch. Has the instincts to play with his back to the basket

The ABA is a horrible fit for a player like Ha though. Complete run and show off basketball is what I saw, very littl if any structure, no spacing on offense and very little passing. THe game I saw they did try to run a couple plays for Ha, bu the rest of the team looked really confused about how to even run a play. 

2 completely different styles of basketball.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> 
> You mean he might hold the position that Stepania currently holds as "big stiff"?
> ...


I have yet to see anyone justify why Ha is a stiff. He's pretty athletic.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> I have yet to see anyone justify why Ha is a stiff. He's pretty athletic.


Here's a little justification from a report on his ABA performance, from the Big O:



> Bellevue forward Chris Baert, who at 6-9 was giving up seven inches to his adversary, blocked a close-range shot by Ha and later dunked on him. Ha appeared to tire easily, sometimes lagging behind the action. He picked up his third foul late in the second quarter by awkwardly running into a player who had driven the lane.


-Pop


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I can name you some C's who weren't drafted. Brad Miller and Ben Wallace. Or ones that weren't high draft picks. Peja Drobjniak (sp). DeClerq (hey, he ain't that bad). Jarron Collins.
> ...


Okur is an example of a pretty good center taken in the second round. It can happen.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> I thought it made much more sense to draft a guy who can shoot the ball, which is what we really needed. Here's a list of guys who shot around 40% from behind the arc in college who were still available when we selected Ha:
> 
> Ricky Minard, 6-4 SG
> ...


What an impressive list.

Minard is washing jock straps in the NBDL.

Drejer is in Spain eating "turron" and passing instead of shooting like he always does because he's so damn timid.

Sato is hardly a "shooter".

Frieje just sucks.

Paulding couldn't beat out Ronald Dupree for a spot on this year's Pistons roster.

You should be a scout...

For an A2 Greek team.


----------

